# Fursuit Shopping



## PINK! (May 2, 2016)

Hey there.

So, I'm new to the forums, but I figured I might as well ask for help from you all. My boyfriend and I are looking to buy some fursuits eventually, full ones. I was wondering what do you all think are the best fursuit makers, and what prices they normally are for a good, quality, full suit? Myself, my fursuit would have digitigrade legs, and I don't know if that costs extra. Anyway, thanks in advance. ^-^


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 2, 2016)

Full suits average from around 1500 dollars up to as much as 5000 dollars.


----------



## PINK! (May 2, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> for a full digi suit, with wings and horns (if you want your dutchie character) you're looking at $3000 at _least (_digi legs always cost extra_)._ i've been looking around at fursuits in my area (because getting it shipped from far away will cost you even more) but i think getting a partial to start may be wise (average $1000-$1500) and then saving up money t go back the that commissioner and get the full suit done if you _really_ want it.


I may just start with a partial then! Do you know any good, trusted makers?


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 2, 2016)

Mischief makers, autumn fallings, don't hug cacti, skypro(only does dutchies though), made fur you, to name a few that seems popular.


----------



## PINK! (May 2, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Mischief makers, autumn fallings, don't hug cacti, skypro(only does dutchies though), made fur you, to name a few that seems popular.


I've looked at Autumn Fallings before and they really look like good suits. I've heard of Skypro due to the fact that my fursona is a Dutchie, so I might go with them. Autumn Fallings and Skypro are the two I'm considering if not someone else.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 2, 2016)

Hey! I know quite a few makers!

You should check out! Sparklefurstudios She's a friend of mine and has a lot of talent! She does tooony and semi-realistic toony! Her prices are good to 

Also, Suitalors is cool! they have a good toony style but sadly not enough people know about them! Their prices just went down by 30% tho so their suits should be more affordable :3

Some other makers:
Morefurless (They are very good at expressions!)
Kilcodocostumes
Stuffedpandastudios
Fleecerot
Foxysoxstudios


----------



## PINK! (May 2, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Soji (May 11, 2016)

Don't look at well known makers first, look around, there are some new makers with outstanding quality at a very good price! Some makers which are newer have fullsuits for $2000 if not less. I would just suggest looking on http://makersdatabase.tumblr.com/ hit random maker and check them out! (I hope this is a bit helpful)


----------

